# Why are we forced to live life?



## Setolac

If hell is real then this is really bad. 
What if life becomes very unbearable and the only way of ending the misery is ending your life. But you can't end your life since you are most likely going to hell for it (Assuming that it is real regardless of any argument thrown against this). This is very unfair for some of us where you are put into a situation where you lose no matter what you choose to do. 

You can't end your life since you're going to hell and you would suffer for eternity. In exchange for this, you would suffer here on earth for the rest of your life but the bad thing is that you aren't certain that you would end up in heaven after you die. So the worst case scenario here is that you suffer for the rest of your life hear on earth, then you end up in hell and suffer more but this time its eternity. 

Of course all of this would be invalid if there is proof that the concept of heaven and hell does not exist but there is no clear evidence supporting this. There isn't any clear evidence supporting that this concept is true either but my question is, is there anyway that you could die without intentionally killing yourself?

This is a very tough question and i've searched in google without finding any clear answer. 

Does engaging in habits that shorten your life count as suicide? Like binging alcohol, smoking eating cancerous food, or just not taking care of yourself? I am confused right now, I hope I could get a clear answer.


----------



## Royals

But, you _can _have security and sureness if you choose to. You can choose to live according to this material world and it's earthly desires/addictions and waste your life. Or you can choose to live according to God's word and His rules. It also depends on your own outlook on life, you state of mind, thoughts and your ambition to do well. No one is telling you to waste life or think negatively. You are in control of your own thoughts and actions. So ofcourse when you break the law and hurt yourself you have to be responsible for the outcome. When you choose to do criminal activities you are likely to fall in your own trap or being punished for it. So if this law system seems fair on earth, why not in the afterlife? Should we be in heaven and be rewarded for hurting ourselves or others? Would your spirit even want to be in goodness presence when you yourself are of a different opposite spirit? It's your choice. Your choices on earth determine where you go and belong. Why would you even want to hurt yourself or others? Why not enjoy this life and make the best of it? Seems fair/normal to me


----------



## kj87

Stop trying to think of ways to kill yourself. You should be putting this effort into trying to make your situation better. This defeatest outlook will only serve to keep you weak and miserable, and you shouldn't accept that within yourself. It's poisonous.


----------



## Strwbrry

Yes, I think there are ways to die without killing yourself directly.
Then we first have to ask: killing yourself mentally or physically?

Most people are already dead inside, so the next step would be to get rid of the vehicle which permits us to roam around.
This can happen in several indirect ways, that damage your body slowly. I don't think that this is a good option, since you would only be adding more pain to the existing pain.
Above all, I don't even think killing yourself in any way is a good option. Not only the unknown afterlife problem, but also that it doesn't really solve anything. People make have, in my opinion, the tools to either make their life heaven on earth or sheer hell.

Nobody really directly forces you to live. It's your willpower that wants to continue living. Willpower can come as in seeing the sunrise, not being ready to give up, or even as not wanting to hurt others.


----------



## Raphael200

Life's hard,but u can make it easier for yourself by thinking of how awesome heaven would be,and doing all u can to make sure that Guy up there holds a seat for u 2.


----------



## cloister2

I don't know, but I've always had a poor attitude about it. Maybe I would be better off in some 3rd world country where nothing is expected of a person well except labor.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

The way I see it, we only get to live this earthly life once before we enter into Heaven. Now, there are some things we won't be able to do once in Heaven, like having an earthly romance and getting married. Those are the things I look forward to in this lifetime. God has given each of us a purpose and a destiny. We need to look to Him to find it. And whatever hardships we face in this lifetime, we do not go through alone, because He is with us.


----------



## cabwe3

I used to think about this as a kid but now I don't care about my after life. I'm in so much pain right now and it's not fair I was born this way.


----------



## chantellabella

I used to have some of these same questions when I first started learning about God. I was in a dark place and I wanted my bases covered in case I did myself in. 

Someone told me once it was like having my cake and eating it too. I wanted to make my own rules. I wanted to go against God's plan for me on earth (kill myself early) and then expect reward for my action. 

I then argued that if God was so loving and forgiving, then he would forgive me instantly and bring me to heaven. My understanding though, was that the time to be sorry and ask for forgiveness is while we are in our earthly bodies. Not sure if it's possible once you're already dead. Maybe if the moment right before you die, you say you're sorry, then it counts, but if you were truly sorry, you wouldn't go through with it. God would of course forgive you when you were remorseful for wanting to hurt yourself and others with your actions. But this would have to happen after you were sorry and didn't go through with it. Not sure, because I don't have the answers. And maybe there is a hell, maybe there isn't one. I don't know. I choose to believe that hell is defined as the absence of heaven. 

My belief is that our time here on earth is part of a bigger story. If we take ourselves out, God will shift his plan to others, but (imo) he prefers to use you if you were chosen for that role. God loves and knows every one of us as he does drops in an ocean. I truly believe he isn't fumbling around trying to fix his mistakes. 

I believe God sets us here, gives us willpower to do what we choose; but hopes as a father does with a child that we will make good decisions. I can't control my adult children, but I hope they follow my grand plan which was for them to be happy, successful and loving to their own children. I can guide them, teach them, and love them, but I can't control them. However, I do have the power to plant seeds and to block adversity like a front line does for a quarterback. I see God in that role when it's imperative that I accomplish something for the big story. 

Perhaps God sets us down here on earth with some hopes that we follow his plans. If we choose to end our lives before we fulfill our purpose, then he is saddened. What his response though will only be revealed when we die. 

So when I came to this realization, I decided that I would wait until life took me out rather than at my own hands. I prefer to have hope that there is truly a purpose for me to be here, to suffer or to be happy, to live my life according to God's plan.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting

*suffering*

Suffering is a blessing in a way. Does it not serve as a powerful motivator to continue on our spiritual journey and focus on our spiritual goals?


----------



## Ardi

I've always wondered about that same thing.


----------



## Albert11

Be assured that God does love you and does not want you to kill yourself. He is waiting for you to come to Him for help. When I accepted God ---- it was after I had stolen a simple little book out of a library--- Titled "How to be born again" by non-other than, Billy Graham. I reluctantly talked to God out loud and told Him he would have to show me He really exists and knows who I am. It's a long testimony ---but He did just that-----. He touched my heart in a way that was custom orchestrated just for me. 

It's been a long journey of following Him---with lots of bumps and twists, setbacks and sometimes pain and doubt. *But*----there have been many, many extraordinary mountain top moments where God had moved so strongly in my life that there was no denying He was in charge. 

Pray for guidance. Get a copy of the New Testament (New International Version) or the (New King James) and *replace *the time you spend stressing and foucusing on all that is wrong---with reading Gods Word. 

Do this with an open heart and mind. Don't try to absorb too much too fast. *But do try to spend a little time each day in the Word*. It will open your eyes as to how much God does love and care for you. This is a simple plan of action to find answers to your questions. It *IS* worth the effort.

God Bless.


----------



## CWe

this topic makes me depressed and pissed off cause i can relate........


----------

